# 2013 Spring Classics



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay, after the holidays/winter break, the new season officially begins and we can start the countdown to the first major races (which are my favorites): the Spring Classics (Roubaix, Milan San Remo, Tour of Flanders, Liege Baston Liege, La Fleche Wallone, Amstel Gold, Gent-Wevelgem, E3, etc.). I thought it might be fun to start a little.... uh discussion/debate about who our picks are for each race this year and why. We have some new faces and new places and one key injury already (Ballan) that should impact things, but...

Here's my first crack at the races I watch most.

Paris Roubaix: 
-I can't see why Boonen isn't a threat to repeat after the way he rode last year. Cancellara, Thor, Boom, Sep V. and Phinney should make things interesting though and one of them could steal a victory, but Boonen is my pick. 

Tour of Flanders:
-Same cast of characters and the same outcome is likely (again). 

Milan San Remo:
-The usual suspects will be in the hunt, but I'm going out on a limb to suggest that Sagan gets his first classic win here.

Adrennes Classics:
-I think Gilbert bounces back in huge way in these races with the extra motivation he gets from being in the world champ's jersey and the improved coaching and program they have going on over at BMC this year (after stealing Alan Pieper from Garmin). I expect to see a big year for BMC in general.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Smart picks, very difficult to argue with any of them. I think Fabian will be Boonen's biggest challenger and I'd place him along side Tom as an equal. He will be hungry after last year and I really hope both are 100%. That should be awesome.


----------



## wilde737 (Aug 9, 2012)

How do you guys watch these? I'd love to watch them but the only race i've ever seen is the tour de france. Is there a good channel that covers them?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Cancellara or Boonen, unless the other teams ride negative like they did in 2010, which seems an effective tactic against dominant riders. After Fabian's show in 2010 and Tom's in 2012, it might be the only card they have to play. Get rid of their domestiques early, then wear them out with marking moves while one of your 2nd-tier riders rides off the front. That move only works if Boonen and Cancellara don't team up and ride off first.

Should be interesting. The question is, how will Phil and Paul fill airtime without referring to doping or Armstrong?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

wilde737 said:


> How do you guys watch these? I'd love to watch them but the only race i've ever seen is the tour de france. Is there a good channel that covers them?


You can find a lot of the old races on youtube under the year and the name of the race. You can watch most races during the season live on steephill.tv. It is a really busy site that can be a headache to navigate at first, but once you find the name of the race you want to watch and click on it you can scroll toward the end of the page to the box that says "media source/tv or internet/ coments/restrictions" and choose a feed. Ignore the ads and just maximize it to full screen and watch away. Sometimes you have to switch feeds because it freezes or something, but it usually works fairly well. Cycling.tv is another option but there is a fee (pretty reasonable) for that service. Cyclingfans.com is another free option as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Alaska Mike said:


> Cancellara or Boonen, unless the other teams ride negative like they did in 2010, which seems an effective tactic against dominant riders. After Fabian's show in 2010 and Tom's in 2012, it might be the only card they have to play. Get rid of their domestiques early, then wear them out with marking moves while one of your 2nd-tier riders rides off the front. That move only works if Boonen and Cancellara don't team up and ride off first.
> 
> Should be interesting. The question is, how will Phil and Paul fill airtime without referring to doping or Armstrong?


Good points. My guess is that they will focus on crashes and the fact that someone will abandon their team captain to go for glory...


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Northern Classics drinking game:
Down a growler of Belgian ale when you hear the following:

"For me the race doesn't really start until the Oude Kwaremont..."
Any reference to Jean Stablinski working below Arenberg and racing above it.
Paul point out the features of a Specialized Roubaix.
"Cancellara is stamping on the pedals..."
...Add your favorites.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Okay, after the holidays/winter break, the new season officially begins and we can start the countdown to the first major races (which are my favorites): the Spring Classics (Roubaix, Milan San Remo, Tour of Flanders, Liege Baston Liege, La Fleche Wallone, Amstel Gold, Gent-Wevelgem, E3, etc.). I thought it might be fun to start a little.... uh discussion/debate about who our picks are for each race this year and why. We have some new faces and new places and one key injury already (Ballan) that should impact things, but...
> 
> Here's my first crack at the races I watch most.
> 
> ...


Sagan sounds focused for the spring:

Peter Sagan will race classics in 2013, but some think he can win a grand tour


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Sagan isn't bad pick for MSR I just don't know if he has the race savvy to win a monument yet. He may need 1 or 2 close calls under his belt but if is coached well and is in the right position he is a total threat.
Flanders and Roubaix, Boonen and Fabian by far and away the favorites. They may be watched too close, I hope they ride away from everyone together and go mano a mano. I think Boonen wants to win Flanders in the Belgian Tricolor


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> Sagan isn't bad pick for MSR I just don't know if he has the race savvy to win a monument yet. He may need 1 or 2 close calls under his belt but if is coached well and is in the right position he is a total threat.
> Flanders and Roubaix, Boonen and Fabian by far and away the favorites. They may be watched too close, I hope they ride away from everyone together and go mano a mano. I think Boonen wants to win Flanders in the Belgian Tricolor


I agree. I went with Sagan mostly because every time I convince myself he's not ready to do something yet, he does it....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Rashadabd said:


> I agree. I went with Sagan mostly because every time I convince myself he's not ready to do something yet, he does it....


indeed, he is definitely a gamer

but monuments are harder to win than tour stages


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> indeed, he is definitely a gamer
> 
> but monuments are harder to win than tour stages


This is true...


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a feeling that at either Flanders or Roubaix - Boonen and Cancellara will cancel each other out. They will constantly be marking each other and someone will slip off the front for the win.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Ghost234 said:


> I have a feeling that at either Flanders or Roubaix - Boonen and Cancellara will cancel each other out. They will constantly be marking each other and someone will slip off the front for the win.


That could easily happen man with them either marking each other or one of the two teams (or some other squad) pulling a 2011 Garmin move on them. That might be fun as well. I would love to see Phinney sneak his way on to the podium.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

My guess is Boonen and Spartacus get a couple each between them and Sagan does indeed raise to the top this year to take at least one Classic.

Wiggo and Sky will be in the running. I'm looking to Saxo and BMC to surprise as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Having lost Flecha, I am not 100% sold on Sky's classics squad. Boassan Hogen and a couple of their other guys certainly have the potential, but I wonder if they are real threats for podiums on the cobbles, etc. this year. Guys like Wiggins and Froome won't be factors until we get to the stage races (they won't be on the classics teams), but Sky should have another good year overall.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm going with Simon Gerrans to repeat MSR, but seriously a lot can happen in a classic. I can't argue with the Boonen, Gilbert, Cancellera and Sagan picks so here is my list of riders who also have a shot. 

Greipel, Boassen Hagen, Degenkolb, Mathew Goss and Hesjedal


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Chainstay said:


> I'm going with Simon Gerrans to repeat MSR, but seriously a lot can happen in a classic. I can't argue with the Boonen, Gilbert, Cancellera and Sagan picks so here is my list of riders who also have a shot.
> 
> Greipel, Boassen Hagen, Degenkolb, Mathew Goss and Hesjedal


Those are all solid picks, though I kind of doubt Garmin will ever let Hesjedal compete in another classic now that he has demonstrated his potential as a contender in major stage races. You never know with them though.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

With so many marked riders like Boonen, Cancellara, and Gilbert I'm going for unknowns and underdogs the way Vansummeren won. 

Still trying to decide if I want to pay for the channel upgrades.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I am pretty sure that Sagan will taste the victory, of his first classic win this season.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Alaska Mike said:


> Northern Classics drinking game:
> Down a growler of Belgian ale when you hear the following:
> 
> "For me the race doesn't really start until the Oude Kwaremont..."
> ...


Sooo glad we don't have Phil and Paul in Norway.

MSR (and Lombardia) on a Sunday will be odd.

May I have a muddy Roubaix, please? Last one was in '02. 
Here's btw the winner of kbwh's price for amateur video of the year 2012:


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a Boonen fan through & through but I do hope to see Boss Hog on the podium as well as Sagan - preferably in that order...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Gilbert on his chances:

After focused offseason, Gilbert targets spring treble


----------

